# 260RS Diff Output Flange Conversion



## BAN-0NE (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello from New Zealand!!!!

I own a 1996 Stagea RS-Four fitted with the running gear out of a 260RS (essentially R33 GTR) but I'm trying to sort out my rear diff as the RH output flange was missing when I got it.
For those that don't know what a Stagea is; heres mine :

















So this is from my 260RS diff (LH Side). Does anyone recognise it from something else?
























31.5mm diameter across splines
33mm diameter across middle section
35mm diameter across base of shaft
Spline section is about 40mm across the overall shaft length
31 teeth
155mm long overall

Has anyone got an R32 GTR or R33 GTR (non-active differential) they can check?

Doesn't have to be the 6 x 1 flange as I'll change axles anyway. Basically I need to figure out the LH side so I can change both or find a RH side as I simply don't have it

Thanks


----------

